# Green Art Deco Big Chief



## new2bottles (Oct 27, 2020)

Absolutely nothing special about an Art Deco Big Chief bottle, unless it’s green and mint!  Then nobody has, and everybody wants.


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 28, 2020)

These are prized possessions, too, 

Big Stick brand, shaped like baseball bats, in green, and MINT.


----------



## yacorie (Oct 29, 2020)

You’ve got a fabulous deco collection


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 29, 2020)

yacorie said:


> You’ve got a fabulous deco collection


I so appreciate your commendation!  This group contains several that I cherish for design and appearance.


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 29, 2020)

Here is another bottle I would really miss, am beyond delighted is in my collection, will ask to be buried with!  When you combine design with rarity and condition, all great, it looks like this.


----------



## new2bottles (Oct 31, 2020)

Here’s a stunner.


----------



## new2bottles (Jan 19, 2022)

Now and again, I feel like putting together a group, pretty much just to see certain bottles together.  How am I doing?


----------



## Texsheva (Mar 3, 2022)

Stunning!  I'm new here so don't know a lot.  What's the light green bottle, first on left on the last photo? It's amazing.


----------



## new2bottles (Mar 5, 2022)

Texsheva said:


> Stunning!  I'm new here so don't know a lot.  What's the light green bottle, first on left on the last photo? It's amazing.


Slaughter’s of Mt. Airy, NC.


----------

